# Changes due to gaining



## sarahe543 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've gained 30lb. From 140 to 170.
I've noticed that I get out of breath easier and quicker than when I was smaller. If not totally out of breath I'm ending up huffing and puffing when I cycle up hills that used to be easy. 
Is this just what I have to expect now?
Already noticing that I carry myself differently due to the biggest gains being in my middle.


----------



## landshark (Jul 4, 2019)

Out of curiosity how tall are you?


----------



## Tad (Jul 4, 2019)

Just the beginning!

The funny thing is that the changes always feel normal in some ways, to me, while part of my brain notices the difference compared to what was. Like going to pick something up from the floor and bending from the waist with straight legs, because of too much belly in the way for crouching. Or not crossing your legs the same way. Or changing how you position sear belt straps. Or buying wide width shoes. Or having to catch your breath between trying on pairs of lace up shoes. Or changing your gait to minimize thigh chub rub. Or havingto squeeze out more shower gel to wash your full body. Stepping aside to let faster walkers pass you. Not being able to reach quite as far back in a kitchen cupboard shelf because your belly keeps you further back and your side fat gets in the way a bit. And so many more litttle things - - and I'm barely even fat by the standards around here!

I'm sure others havea lot of other experiences.


----------



## FleurBleu (Jul 4, 2019)

I keep repeating myself: such tales are so hot...


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm 5'6".


----------



## Tad (Jul 4, 2019)

Sarah, I did forget to mention that some things you adapt to - - if you stay active your legs get stronger and your body knows what to expect as you start stairs, so you won't struggle as much for the same weight. Although constant gaining can make it hard for your body to catch up. And many people get less active as they get bigger as well. (or vice versa, or mutually reinforcing)

Some changes are more gender specific. 

I have to keep adjusting my belt as i sit down and stand up. Towards the heaviest end of my range I find thatmy electric razor does not give as close a shave as my face gets softer. Women are not apt to face those. On the other hand I've noticed women changing how they cross their arms as their bust fills out and only the heaviest guys will face that I think.

And I've only touched on the physical. There tends to be social changes too, but mostly those are less fun (like becoming less visible to sales staff in stores)


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've started to wonder how I'll cope with reactions if I keep getting bigger.


----------



## Tad (Jul 4, 2019)

There tends to be two aspects to the reactions. The direct reactions and words, and the loss of "thin privilege". The former you can figure out strategies for, the latter is more insidious, as you stop being considered among the fortunate/virtuous who have an approved body. Like any other privilege it is entirely possible to live without it, but it can be quite shaking of ones foundations as it slips away. (and honestly a lot of the more direct comments amount to warnings of the loss of that privilege)

Back on the physical, with respect to biking: I hadto give up my road bike with the drop handlebars and skinny tires. Too many broken spokes and even broken axles, and too much belly to curl up tightly enough to make use of the lower bars. Now I ride a "hybrid" with a more upright seating position, and thicker, softer, tires. And between fitness, fatness, and age I get passed a lot more than I used to.


----------



## landshark (Jul 4, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I'm 5'6".



That’s nice height, but 30 pounds is definitely going to make a difference. You may find your stamina is less because you’re moving more weight than you used to. One way to adjust is give yourself time to adjust and then go on a gaining spree again so you’re gradually getting used to it instead of doing it all at once.



sarahe543 said:


> I've started to wonder how I'll cope with reactions if I keep getting bigger.



Seems like reactions may be part of the fun. But I’ve never been a gainer and my wife when she was gaining never wanted to so the reactions always just pissed her off.

Are you enjoying gaining? If so that’s all that matters. You’re not hurting anyone so if someone else doesn’t like it why does their reaction need to matter?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2019)

172 is my all time skinniest adult weight- and I couldn't hold onto that number long....many moons ago. It was amazing the stuff I could wear/fit into back then because I'm only 5'4" myself. WHERE you gain it plays a big part on how you feel it, IMO, I was a VERY fit 172 from constant exercising (and dieting) so that probably made a difference, too, in how it was carried. 
If you spend most of your life bigger, then you get used to being bigger. I gained about 25 lbs recently and dang if I don't feel it. It's all right out the front of me and it SUCKS. Hurts my legs and back so I'm easing back into walking again to get stronger/rid of too much excess in the wrong place. 
I feel your pain but there are a lot of people comfortable at bigger sizes so it's probably a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 6, 2019)

Moderator note- moved to Weight Board, better fit to replies and interaction.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 7, 2019)

I need to buy a seat belt extension. Yipppeee!!!


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 7, 2019)

Somehow I LOST 7lb this week. I cant quite believe it. 
What the ****!


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 7, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> Somehow I LOST 7lb this week. I cant quite believe it.
> What the ****!



Hormonal changes can do that in women sometimes. The hormones have mysterious ways.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jul 7, 2019)

I have gained some weight since I started eating intuitively six months ago, I finally ditched diet culture for good.
It's been challenging at times but so worth it, I just eat what I like to satiation now and most of the time without guilt. The difference in weight is also neglible for the most part, the only thing that annoys me about it is that some of my clothes fit a little less comfortably than before.
But I would not want to exchange that for my attained peace of mind.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 7, 2019)

I just noticed its harder to bend over. The belly has started to get in the way.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

Sidhuriel said:


> I have gained some weight since I started eating intuitively six months ago, I finally ditched diet culture for good.
> It's been challenging at times but so worth it, I just eat what I like to satiation now and most of the time without guilt. The difference in weight is also neglible for the most part, the only thing that annoys me about it is that some of my clothes fit a little less comfortably than before.
> But I would not want to exchange that for my attained peace of mind.



What you said is beautiful. You have to live life for _you_. Only you know what's right and what makes you happy. It's nice to see you're on a path to a happier place.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 8, 2019)

A few years ago I gained about 25 lbs over a few months and noticed some changes. I lost about 15 lbs at one point afterwards only to gain much of it in recent months (and I am still gaining). Much of that gain went to my belly, from around 40" to 45" now, and my belly is now round, hard and inflexible.

Among the effects of my weight gain: I can no longer sit down without spreading my legs, bending over to pick up things from the floor is difficult and requires a lot of effort, I have to sleep on my side because of the weight of my belly, putting on socks and tying shoelaces is a hassle (that's one reason why I wear sandals with no socks year round, the other one is that I am overheating even at freezing temperatures), I had to adjust my driver seat to accommodate for my belly and so on. I had also to switch from shirt size L to XL and now I have to upgrade to XXL.

Despite all of this I like it and my wife loves my new appearance - she has a role in it with her cooking...

I have a tendency to overheat since an incident many years ago that screwed up my body thermal regulation. The weight gain has exacerbated this. Now I am wearing shorts and sleeveless shirts (or go shirtless) year round because I have to stay cool. Usually I don't wear a second layer of clothing if it's above freezing and I have to be shirtless whenever I do any physical activity, even when clearing snow.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 18, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I'm 5'6".



Quite normal. I've seen a similar thread in an another forum about someone's girlfriend whom her increasing weight has begun to left a toll once she bypassed the 170s pounds and she was about your same range of height. I've used to frequent somebody who stand less 5'8" or so and her everyday trivialities and stamina has all begun to change too when she used to tip over 170 pounds on the scale.

It's a subconsequent effect of the strain your extra weight exerts over your body. It may varies in regard of your daily activity level, but that's pretty much what could happens.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 18, 2019)

Huh, that's interesting. For me, I only really noticed much difference when I got over 200 lbs and I'm only 5'2. 

I guess it depends on build and stuff too though. Although this sounds like an excuse, I do literally have really wide bones and such that makes me carry weight much easier, from what I can tell. I think most of my issues come from me being sedentary more than my weight per se as well. I'm trying to work on that but chronic illnesses make it hard.


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Huh, that's interesting. For me, I only really noticed much difference when I got over 200 lbs and I'm only 5'2.
> 
> I guess it depends on build and stuff too though. Although this sounds like an excuse, I do literally have really wide bones and such that makes me carry weight much easier, from what I can tell. I think most of my issues come from me being sedentary more than my weight per se as well. I'm trying to work on that but chronic illnesses make it hard.



I suspect that when you really notice has a lot to do with both your starting weight and the sort of activities you do.


----------



## BouncingBoy (Jul 18, 2019)

Difficulties in doing things as we gain,I think come 2 fold.Part of it IS from the actual physical changes & part of it is from societal pressure.We've had it beat into our skulls that "FAT" is bad by society.Where in reality "Fat" is what you make it.If you can mentally accept that you're NOT going to be able to do everything you used to at the same level or as easy as you once did you may find out it's still not as hard as you thought it would be.As an example,bending over was mentioned.When I have to bend over to get something from the floor I don't stand with my feet side by side.I put 1 foot back to put me in sort of a 1/2 kneel position & find it easier to reach down.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 18, 2019)

A change that I noticed when I started to gain weight a few years ago: my center of mass has shifted forward as my belly grew. I had to adjust my movements to maintain balance.


----------



## landshark (Jul 19, 2019)

nsandru said:


> A change that I noticed when I started to gain weight a few years ago: my center of mass has shifted forward as my belly grew. I had to adjust my movements to maintain balance.



Did you have back problems as a result?


----------



## nsandru (Jul 19, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Did you have back problems as a result?



I have an old back injury (from an accident, not weight related) that causes me some pain.


----------



## landshark (Jul 19, 2019)

nsandru said:


> I have an old back injury (from an accident, not weight related) that causes me some pain.



Bummer. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 19, 2019)

A few days ago I traveled by air for the first time since I started to gain weight. I can barely fit now between the armrests on a coach class seat and can't spread my legs enough to make room for my belly.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 19, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Bummer. Sorry to hear that.



No problem.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 19, 2019)

How much can you bend over? I can't do more than what is shown in the picture as my rather inflexible belly is in the way. Even spreading my legs doesn't help much.


----------



## agouderia (Jul 20, 2019)

BouncingBoy said:


> Difficulties in doing things as we gain,I think come 2 fold.Part of it IS from the actual physical changes & part of it is from societal pressure.We've had it beat into our skulls that "FAT" is bad by society.Where in reality "Fat" is what you make it.If you can mentally accept that you're NOT going to be able to do everything you used to at the same level or as easy as you once did you may find out it's still not as hard as you thought it would be.As an example,bending over was mentioned.When I have to bend over to get something from the floor I don't stand with my feet side by side.I put 1 foot back to put me in sort of a 1/2 kneel position & find it easier to reach down.



This!!

The societal pressure regarding the evils of gaining weight partly leads to absolutely ridiculous mind warping. 

I had this truly absurd dialogue last week with an extended family acquaintance.
She is not overtly tall, app. 5'5"-5'6" and decidly slim with a size 4/6, now at the end of a 2 week Mediterranean vacation.

"Oh, all the food was so good - I gained 3 kilogramms. I feel the weight so much, it really is a strain on my body. You know, it is really important to keep your weight at the ideal level."

Luckily, I had my dark sunglasses on so could hide some of my disdain, but I couldn't help responding:
"If 3 kgs really affect your body that strongly, you seriously need to do some muscle building. Being that weak, having so little muscle tone is totally unhealthy, especially as you age."

She was speechless with shock, didn't know what to answer and switched subjects.....


----------



## John Smith (Jul 20, 2019)

agouderia said:


> I had this truly absurd dialogue last week with an extended family acquaintance.
> She is not overtly tall, app. 5'5"-5'6" and decidly slim with a size 4/6, now at the end of a 2 week Mediterranean vacation.
> 
> "Oh, all the food was so good - I gained 3 kilogramms. I feel the weight so much, it really is a strain on my body. You know, it is really important to keep your weight at the ideal level."
> ...


----------



## Cyndi (Jul 20, 2019)

sarahe543 said:


> I've gained 30lb. From 140 to 170.
> I've noticed that I get out of breath easier and quicker than when I was smaller. If not totally out of breath I'm ending up huffing and puffing when I cycle up hills that used to be easy.
> Is this just what I have to expect now?
> Already noticing that I carry myself differently due to the biggest gains being in my middle.


Isn't it wonderful to watch the changes occur? Is it becoming more difficult to buckle your sandals? Can you still touch your nose to your knee? I have gone from 150 to 187 in the last 4 months. I absolutely love the changes.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 20, 2019)

agouderia said:


> This!!
> 
> The societal pressure regarding the evils of gaining weight partly leads to absolutely ridiculous mind warping.
> 
> ...



I am facing pressure from my family regarding my weight gain - with the exception of my wife who is supporting me. My weight gain is in part caused by some medication that I have to take and I can't do anything about it even if I want to.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 20, 2019)

Cyndi said:


> Isn't it wonderful to watch the changes occur? Is it becoming more difficult to buckle your sandals? Can you still touch your nose to your knee? I have gone from 150 to 187 in the last 4 months. I absolutely love the changes.



I haven't been able to reach my knees with my nose for years. I have a hard time putting on socks and tying up shoelaces because I can no longer bend over my belly to do it - this is why I wear sandals year round, it easier for me to do the straps on the back of the sandal by lifting my leg so that I can reach the foot.


----------



## Cyndi (Jul 20, 2019)

nsandru said:


> I haven't been able to reach my knees with my nose for years. I have a hard time putting on socks and tying up shoelaces because I can no longer bend over my belly to do it - this is why I wear sandals year round, it easier for me to do the straps on the back of the sandal by lifting my leg so that I can reach the foot.





nsandru said:


> I haven't been able to reach my knees with my nose for years. I have a hard time putting on socks and tying up shoelaces because I can no longer bend over my belly to do it - this is why I wear sandals year round, it easier for me to do the straps on the back of the sandal by lifting my leg so that I can reach the foot.


I really like the feeling of helplessness i get from being unable to do things because of my newfound fatness. I feel like a damsel in distress. It's like being in bondage with no hope of release. It is a total turn-on. I actually become aroused when i knead my new belly


----------



## Shotha (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks to gaining, my tape measure doesn't work anymore. It only goes up to 60 inches.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 20, 2019)

Amazon has a tape measure that goes up to 80 inches. 

https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Waist-Tape-Measure-Green/dp/B00DDXG0XW


----------



## nsandru (Jul 20, 2019)

Shotha said:


> Thanks to gaining, my tape measure doesn't work anymore. It only goes up to 60 inches.


My tape measure is 50' (600"). I still have 15" until 60" - or 22" until .y waist has the same measurement as my height...


----------



## Shotha (Jul 20, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> Amazon has a tape measure that goes up to 80 inches.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Waist-Tape-Measure-Green/dp/B00DDXG0XW



I must order one.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 20, 2019)

nsandru said:


> My tape measure is 50' (600"). I still have 15" until 60" - or 22" until .y waist has the same measurement as my height...



My waist is only 52 inches. It's my 65-inch belly that necessitates a new tape measure, because tops have to be able to accommodate my belly. I also have to buy longer tops now to accommodate the curve of my belly.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 21, 2019)

I had never been able to know how far my ex-intimate's rapid weight gain did affected her physical suppleness at the time, but I assume it didn't affected that much. Even at her heaviest, most of her additional pounds were distributed over her hips, thighs, buttock and chest (especially the buttocks and chest) but to a much lesser extent over her upper arms and face as well. 
Just imagine having to know a girl with about the same proportions and height than 2013-era Jayma Mays, but end up years later with the same proportions and height (but fairly much chubbier-looking) than 2017-era Andrea Abeli







(Jayma Mays in 2013)





(then, Andrea Bali in 2017... I'm not joking. Just visualize a small, heart-shaped face but less toned and a little more cherubic with the fledgling buccula, the upper arms fairly more bulkier, the upper thighs that keep to brush a little against each other, the calves a little pulpier, the hips that has gone on the way to form almost a set of riddle breeches with the stammering cellulite skin that transpire under the fabric of a pair of too-tiny stretchy jeans, the slight layer of roll over the waistband, a too-small tank top with the cleavage barely capable to contain her loins but the _same exact you-know-what_ and it left you have an idea...) 


Going up from about 112/17lbs and 5'4" to the 170s and 5'7" with a drastic change of body type in seven years in one thing. But going up someday from about 145lbs, a D cup, a set of flared-out 41" inches haunches and a toned-yet-bubbly average-sized bum, to the 170s in two-three months and have _no idea _that your were going to spurt in the nearby future a 38DDD, a set of plain hips or nearly 46" inches wide coupled by a caboose massive enough to carry on a cup over it?? That was a whole another level to her, even if she never admitted it. 

That woman has always have a complex, positively paradoxical - let alone, somewhat twisted - personality. 
Suconsequently as well, one self-image which - woefully, for both herself firstly, then I who used to be the enabler/encourager/halftime feeder/trickster of these underlying dynamics of unsufferable sexual tension and half-foreplay within our counterproductive relationship - one self-image that reflects alot her bordeline behaviorism and bipolar tendencies who transpired plentifully at the time: for one instant, she will completely deny her significant size change by lying she still weigh about 130lbs despite the _physical _evidence (even despite the fact she knew well I'd already seen how she looked up from the 130s to 160lbs) , then five minutes later she were going to admit with a proud smile on her face she recently have tipped the scale over the 170-lbs lane. Then the next five minutes after, she will revert back into full denial crisis again about her both appearance and wardrobe dysfunction then the cycle continue all along the journey. 

Aside from those details, she was mitigated about the little yet sizeably noteworthy changes it did occured.

By example, she was so very proud of her then-large boobs she did spent the entire warmer days of the year to carry anything emphasizing her heavyset chest: cleavage shirts, tank tops, even outgrown zipper cardigans. She_ adored_ the attention it gave and how I was making the best mental effort possible to _not _ogle too much over them. The first time she achieved a 38DD, she became peculiarly thrilled in _every sense of the word_, going up to brush her breast against my upper arm or backside while walking around just to trigger me sexually. At 38DDD, she seemed sometimes annoyed sometimes amused by the slight increase of their jolting motion whenever she walked... she was not so thrilled however when I asked her if she could ever see her feet from upward while standing tall.
She did complained once, one year and one cup smaller earlier these events, about the back pain their increasing heft did eventually rouse, which is quite normal coming at such breadth. Or about the difficulties she did have to consistently update her bra collection one week after another and about how costly that was, up to the point she did spent a large expanse of time to carry casually but sports bras whenever the size of her breasts because she feared an another size expansion. At last, when her breasts stopped to inflate as usual and stayed into the B/C range whenever the next previous weight fluctuations episodes up from 2017 to late 2018, she seemed quite relieved about it.

Or again, when she achieved the 140lbs for the first time, she was initially amazed by the way her hips seemed to cling a little into very narrow gaps she used to absentmindedly pass through. For her, that range of weight marked the milestone from which she realized she was no longer as petite as she used to be, a milestone she long did great efforts to keep in. 160lbs however was her _chubby milestone_ proper, because coming at this weight, it became increasingly difficult to her to hide everyone her changing appareance: her face has roundeded out to the point she did carried a set of permanent bouncy cheeks narrowing her eyes, the bottom of her chin was bulging, her upper arms has puffed out and for the first time of her life, her thigh gap was on the way to vanish. She blushed like an amorous maiden whenever anyone was making positive remarks about her moonface and curving-out belly, but despised the realization she has gotten too big even for Medium sized dressing.

Tenth or a dozen of pounds or so bigger and it seems that everything she did ate at the time just did goes straight into her butt and breasts. Just enough to exert some little yet visible strain over her body. At her skinniest, she used to have a swift, supple yet jolting straddle as she has always been avantaged by a set of long legs whatever her height, but in the 140s she was somehow slowing down a little the pace, sometimes walking around with a somewhat leisured gait. But coming to the 170s, the weight exercized by her bigger bottom half body, coupled by the pressure of her upper thighs against each other, seemed to have drastically stressed out the shift of her body balance from the core to the hindquarters... when she was moving around, she had no longer any choice but to sway her hips: in a very rythmical, quite ponderous fashion, nearly bordering into less of a waddle. She was also heavier: consequently, her impetus has slowed down enough to not being capable to overstep me like she liked to do, which frustrated her enough to let me know I was walking too far from her and that she found this disrepectful. When we have to sit on a two-seats bench in the subway train, she was trying to space out a little from me because one of her hips was brushing too close from my thigh: an another newfound detail that bothered her. Also, she nearly get stuck into a turnstile-- since the ones used by subway stations at Montreal are generally 500mm wide, leaving only but about 40mm of free gap between the beam of her child-bearing curves and the edges of the aisle. That one detail did first irritated her, amused her a couple of seconds later, pushed her to deny the very happenstance when I spoke about that to a common familiar of ours who came there, did have to step sideway when she crossed it back with both a much pronounced catwalk and loud spank on her donk to my intention, to finally deny it forevermore.

One thing she did never get over it however was her decreasing stamina. For as long I knew her, I've never seen her get exhausted or sweatful, even after hours of dancing or hard labor. To prove the superiority of her cardiovascular endurance over mine, she even begun starting 2015 to challenge me everytime I came to visit her after work to run up two-levels of stairs in whichever subway station, leaving me initially just strained enough to pant a little at the end: I never been really tough when it came about endurance. Her, to the opposite, could do that without even been seemingly bothered.
But at her heaviest, she wouldn't even try it. Guessing why she would not just by seeing how she seemed somehow weighed down by the sheer size of her bottom-heavy rear while climbing the stairs, that was I who challenged her this time. Coming to the main floor, she had broke a sweat for the first time since I knew her, even panting a little for an entire minute and the recovery was far less easier since she was no longer capable to follow my step even while walking around for the next five minutes.

I was noticing these physical changes at the time and since I knew she had that fantasm about achieving 225lbs or looking full-fledged obese someday, my initial thought was: "_wow! If she does already look this way, imagine if she truly achieve her body goal...!_"


----------



## Shotha (Jul 21, 2019)

Another thing that is going to have to change as a result of gaining is my bathroom scales. They're just about at their limit and don't weigh accurately anymore.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 22, 2019)

Cyndi said:


> Isn't it wonderful to watch the changes occur? Is it becoming more difficult to buckle your sandals? *Can you still touch your nose to your knee?* I have gone from 150 to 187 in the last 4 months. I absolutely love the changes.



I'm not sure this is a thing most skinny people can do. I couldn't, even at 110 lbs, and I have hyperflexible joints. .....then again, even at my skinniest I had huge boobs so that may have been the issue.


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2019)

BouncingBoy said:


> Difficulties in doing things as we gain,I think come 2 fold.Part of it IS from the actual physical changes & part of it is from societal pressure.We've had it beat into our skulls that "FAT" is bad by society.Where in reality "Fat" is what you make it.If you can mentally accept that you're NOT going to be able to do everything you used to at the same level or as easy as you once did you may find out it's still not as hard as you thought it would be.As an example,bending over was mentioned.When I have to bend over to get something from the floor I don't stand with my feet side by side.I put 1 foot back to put me in sort of a 1/2 kneel position & find it easier to reach down.



I recently saw a summary of a study which found correlation for women between larger breast size and doing less moderately (or more) intense physical activity (even taking into account bmi) . They didn't know how much of that trend may have been from physical discomfort, how much may have been from social discomfort and/or suppport/encouragement.

I suspect much the same questions could be applied to fatness levels. What is impossible or difficult to do, what is avoided because of the attention it draws, and what is just not offered or encouraged?


----------



## nsandru (Jul 23, 2019)

When I finished college (120 - 130 lbs)...




...and now (200 lbs)


----------



## agouderia (Jul 23, 2019)

Tad said:


> I recently saw a summary of a study which found correlation for women between larger breast size and doing less moderately (or more) intense physical activity (even taking into account bmi) . They didn't know how much of that trend may have been from physical discomfort, how much may have been from social discomfort and/or suppport/encouragement.



Not only being personally affected, but also from peer experience - I only know one woman who has more than a C-sup who claimed to like running because it was "healthy" and "relaxing". All others - even those who have ideal BMI and are very athletic, simply with large breasts - hate running and are into all other sports where it is possible to meaningfully contain breast bouncing with a good sports bra. But even with that, running is too uncomfortable with the constant movement. 

Just try to tie 2 bags of flour around your chest with a rubber band and then go running. And imagine that this constant bouncing also pulls at your skin.

This has nothing to do with being somehow "incapacitated" - it's simply the laws of physics that make one type of activity less enjoyable and appealing. Like how many 5'7" guys do you know that truly enjoy basketball?


----------



## John Smith (Jul 23, 2019)

agouderia said:


> Not only being personally affected, but also from peer experience - I only know one woman who has more than a C-sup who claimed to like running because it was "healthy" and "relaxing". All others - even those who have ideal BMI and are very athletic, simply with large breasts - hate running and are into all other sports where it is possible to meaningfully contain breast bouncing with a good sports bra. But even with that, running is too uncomfortable with the constant movement.
> 
> Just try to tie 2 bags of flour around your chest with a rubber band and then go running. And imagine that this constant bouncing also pulls at your skin.
> 
> This has nothing to do with being somehow "incapacitated" - it's simply the laws of physics that make one type of activity less enjoyable and appealing. Like how many 5'7" guys do you know that truly enjoy basketball?



That is a wrong example: I know plenty of smaller men who enjoys basketball and one of them even used to be the captain of our secondary school team (which means a _lot_, since our former school does actually forms one of the best school basketball teams of the whole Eastern Canada) . But I get your point.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 24, 2019)

I now have to stand in front of the mirror to make sure that the buckle on my belt is properly centred. What's more is that I have to lean backwards to get a full view of it in the mirror. I suppose that this means that I shouldn't bother making sure it's centred anymore, because other people probably don't get a good view of it.


----------



## Shotha (Jul 26, 2019)

And sometimes I move the belt buckle round to the side so that it doesn't dig into my belly overhang and hurt.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 26, 2019)

Well. The point is, the fact one undergoes some severe weight gain may affects its range of motion, gradually increments some strain or gravitational pull over the body or one specific body are, then ultimately dampen one's stamina.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jul 26, 2019)

Washing the dishes and noticing I am standing further back from the sink than I used to because the belly is swollen...also, reaching up to get something and shirt hikes up and I have to remember to pull it all the way down because it doesn't just naturally come back down now because the shirt is no longer loose. Remembering, too, in public, to pull it down because twice I have caught myself in glass and see bare stomach exposed, which is hot to me but, I realize, may not be hot to others. Sitting down at a meal and secretly unbuttoning the button on my pants because I'm a bit nervous it might pop on its own. Seeing a vid of myself walking toward a camera and seeing "the girls"  moving under the shirt, left and right, left and right.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2019)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Washing the dishes and noticing I am standing further back from the sink than I used to because the belly is swollen...also, reaching up to get something and shirt hikes up and I have to remember to pull it all the way down because it doesn't just naturally come back down now because the shirt is no longer loose. Remembering, too, in public, to pull it down because twice I have caught myself in glass and see bare stomach exposed, which is hot to me but, I realize, may not be hot to others. Sitting down at a meal and secretly unbuttoning the button on my pants because I'm a bit nervous it might pop on its own. Seeing a vid of myself walking toward a camera and seeing "the girls"  moving under the shirt, left and right, left and right.



I managed to stand at the sink while pregnant with twins. It's just a slight turn of your hip to the right or left


----------



## Shotha (Jul 26, 2019)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> also, reaching up to get something and shirt hikes up and I have to remember to pull it all the way down because it doesn't just naturally come back down now because the shirt is no longer loose. Remembering, too, in public, to pull it down because twice I have caught myself in glass and see bare stomach exposed, which is hot to me but, I realize, may not be hot to others.



This happens to me, too. I don't gt bothered by it for two reasons.

Firstly, people can see that I'm fat, whether my belly is bare or covered. And it doesn't count as indecent exposure.

Secondly, I like to see a big belly on a guy. It's hot for me but, as you point out, it may not be hot to others. However, I also realize that it may be hot for others. I tend to pull the shirt back down, because I like to be neat and tidy with my attire, but I don't do it out of shame over my big fat belly.


----------



## nsandru (Jul 26, 2019)

Shotha said:


> This happens to me, too. I don't gt bothered by it for two reasons.
> 
> Firstly, people can see that I'm fat, whether my belly is bare or covered. And it doesn't count as indecent exposure.
> 
> Secondly, I like to see a big belly on a guy. It's hot for me but, as you point out, it may not be hot to others. However, I also realize that it may be hot for others. I tend to pull the shirt back down, because I like to be neat and tidy with my attire, but I don't do it out of shame over my big fat belly.



I go shirtless most of the time - at least when the temperature is above 45 or 50 degrees - both at home and outside, because this is how I feel comfortable given my tendency to overheat. I don't care what others think about my sizable belly, it's visible whether I cover it or not. When I wear a top it's almost always a sleeveless shirt, most often unbuttoned. I wear cropped shirts that reach just above the navel when it's too warm but I can't be shirtless.



Wearing one of my cropped shirts


----------



## extra_m13 (Jul 26, 2019)

changes always come, people react in different ways to gaining weight. some do it easily and keep it, others just never seem to be able to be at peace with it in different ways. in my case, the heaviest i have ever been was 235pounds, usually hovering around 210 it felt like a big gain, it was a binge eating months and i did feel bloated and somewhat slower to do things. it wasn't the nicest of sensations and it required a conscious effort to eat more, i was constantly pushing myself to finish the plate and go for another round, but oh boy, it is a nice thing to witness


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 1, 2019)

I've noticed when going from chubby to outright fat, people remember you more. Some will look through you while others cannot look off you. Folks appear to want to speed walk past me like its an accomplishment or fitness test. Since foot care is a challenge, I do frequent spas salons when they are less busy/empty as opposed to a Friday/Saturday.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 2, 2019)

I have started overeating a few days ago and some changes are already happening. My belly is harder than before and I can barely bend over even in the morning when my stomach is empty. During the day as I am overstuffed my skin feels tight on my stomach. When sitting at a table my belly keeps me from reaching as close as I want. I have already had situations when I bump into things with my belly as I am not yet used to its increasing size.


----------



## Shotha (Aug 2, 2019)

GordoNegro said:


> I've noticed when going from chubby to outright fat, people remember you more.



Yes, I've noticed that, too. I wonder, if it's because of the way that people can now pick you out in a crowd: "Frank's the fat guy..." I must be one of the most noticeable people about town now.


----------



## nsandru (Aug 2, 2019)

GordoNegro said:


> I've noticed when going from chubby to outright fat, people remember you more. Some will look through you while others cannot look off you. Folks appear to want to speed walk past me like its an accomplishment or fitness test. Since foot care is a challenge, I do frequent spas salons when they are less busy/empty as opposed to a Friday/Saturday.



Since I go shirtless most of the time (or with unbuttoned shirt) I noticed that people are making more often than before I gained weight comments about my belly or that I am too fat to be shirtless. I just ignore them.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 5, 2019)

*Bending over to get something that fell onto the passenger side floor and - NOPE! You're not going any further! Belly in the way!

*Walking up a flight of stairs - "Why am I out of breath? Oh, right..."

*No matter what you wear, the fact that you're chubby/fat is on display, for all the world, like it or not. Sometimes you like it, sometimes you don't.

*Chub rub. *Sigh*

*When you're standing and you suddenly turn, your belly waits a second, then turns, then keeps on moving after you've turned.

*Down, down, down goes everything. Gravity, you know. 

*Red marks under your boobs-moobs-breasts. They are permanent, and must be kept both clean and dry if possible.

*Just picking things up off the floor in general. You learn to use your toes if possible. (Makes monkey face)

*All worth it, all delightful, enjoy your life/enjoy your fat!

[Imgur](https://i.imgur.com/uBlmK0i.jpg)


----------



## DWilliams1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Most noticeable changes so far:

~Clothes getting tighter (significantly)
~Literally feeling fatter...especially with all the eating I've been doing.
~Appetite (which was always big to begin with) getting INSANELY huge.
~Wanting to eat constantly (and obscene amounts of food)
~Surprising myself with just how much I can handle these days

And enjoying everything about it so far!! Gaining like crazy and all of it is making me want it even more.


----------



## nsandru (Oct 8, 2019)

Since I started overstuffing my stomach in late July I noticed the following:

- In the beginning I could only ingest about 1.5 lbs of cream and 1 quart of milk in one sitting before feeling pain. Now I can put away 3 lbs of cream and 1/2 gallons of milk in one sitting, besides the normal meals that I take during the day.
- I feel most comfortable when my belly is distended to the limit.
- I eat more than before during breakfast, lunch and dinner, even with the extra load from overstuffing. 
- I feel hungry even when my stomach is full and I have to eat some more until it's overfilled.
- I keep bumping into things because I am not yet used to my growing belly. 
- Size L shirts are harder to button up (same goes for some of my size XL shirts). I go shirtless most of the time anyway so this is not such a big problem. 
- My size 36 shorts are tight (I wear them under the belly).
- I have to pull my shirts down every time I walk more than a few yards because they climb up my belly after a few steps. That happens regardless of the shirt size.


----------



## nsandru (Oct 11, 2019)

Today's overstuffing result: belly distended to the limit, I can barely sit down and can't lean forward. This is however how I feel most comfortable.


----------



## Shotha (Oct 12, 2019)

*Fat and Happy Moments: Fat Man Sinking: (2019/10/12 Saturday)*


Today voting in the Local Body Elections in New Zealand closed and the preliminary results were announced. Everyone, who had volunteered to help with the election campaign for the two candidates sponsored by our political party, had been invited to a barbecue at the home of one of our City Councillors. It was a beautiful spring day and we sat at a table in a sheltered spot in her garden.

I sat next to a young man with, whom I frequently worked, but I found that my garden chair was starting to tilt and I was sliding off it. I was worried that I might have broken one of their expensive-looking garden chairs. My friend commented that water seemed to be coming out of one of the chair legs. I looked down to see that it had started to sink into the lawn. I moved the chair and sat down again, only to find myself and the chair slowly sinking. I moved the chair again and it started sinking into the lawn again as soon as I sat on it. My friend offered to swap chairs with me. I sat in his chair and it started to sink into the lawn under my weight. The councillor herself intervened and asked people to move their chairs, so that I could place my chair on a small concreted patch of ground. I didn’t sink into the concrete but by this time everyone realized that I was so heavy that I kept sinking into the lawn, which was waterlogged after several days of very heavy rain. No one else seemed to have this problem. I felt so pleased with myself. I was obviously the fattest person there and the fact had been made obvious to all present.

As the evening progressed, I had to get up several times and help myself to food and drink from the kitchen and I would return to find my seat taken by someone else. I had to ask several times if I could have my place back, as I would sink into the lawn, if I sat in a chair on the lawn. This certainly drew everyone’s attention to my being the fattest man there. This experience made me feel so fat and happy.


----------



## nsandru (Oct 17, 2019)

After a several weeks break I resumed my stomach overstuffing. This morning's result: right - before, left - one hour later after 3 lbs of cream and 1/3 gallons of milk


----------



## Jayaplump (Mar 28, 2021)

Since gaining some of the changes I've noticed 

- just feel feeling a lot heavier and lazier. It's harder to get moving. If I'm sitting in the couch I can feel the weight of my stomach and thighs keeping me down. If I have to get up I have to sort of rock myself up to gain momentum 

My stomach..I can't get over it. I used to have a flat washboard for a waist. And now Ive got this big round jiggly thing that rests on my thighs and bulges out. 

My pants-i have to pull them up high now, especially leggings.

Back pain for sure. I have to sit down a lot more often


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 2, 2021)

sarahe543 said:


> I've gained 30lb. From 140 to 170.
> I've noticed that I get out of breath easier and quicker than when I was smaller. If not totally out of breath I'm ending up huffing and puffing when I cycle up hills that used to be easy.
> Is this just what I have to expect now?
> Already noticing that I carry myself differently due to the biggest gains being in my middle.


One aspect is about belly size. At a certain weight and belly size, depending on fat distribution, intercourse might become more difficult: premature ejaculation due to rubbing the penis against the partner’s belly fat and difficulty to penetrate the sexual partner because her belly gets in the way. To me, this is a luxury problem to have and with a little bit of experience, both partners will enjoy having sex with each other. Most likely, you don’t have that issue yet.


----------



## ChubbyDivaGoddess (Apr 16, 2021)

Noticeable changes for me is that I get winded climbing the stairs (started using the elevator), I no longer wear button-down blouses ( I wear pullover shirts), I no longer wear tie-laced shoes (slip-ons are much better) because I get winded bending over to tie my shoes. Also, I can eat the double amount of food without feeling full.


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2021)

One that I got reminded of by an unseasonable heat wave today: I don't handle heat as well as I did when I was thinner. (this might also be in part due to age and fitness levels?)


----------



## Shotha (May 19, 2021)

I remember the day, when I noticed for the first time that, when seated, my belly now rests on my lap.


----------



## yayfat (Jun 9, 2021)

Feeling a jiggle around my midsection, front and sides, and yes, the fleshy caboose too, when I walk


----------

